# Steam Deck



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2021)

> Steam Deck starts shipping December 2021 to the United States, Canada, the European Union, and the United Kingdom. More regions coming in 2022—stay tuned for more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Jul 15, 2021)

This should interesting if it good I might get one if the review are good

But

Please Valve fix the bot issue on Team Fortress 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2021)

A handheld to play my PC games ???

I say YES !


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JayK (Jul 15, 2021)

If this can play the entire Steam library then its genuinely a good idea.

If it can't then well...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2021)

That display is absolute peasantry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2021)

This seems kinda cool. I have FF-13-1, Borderlands 2, Pre-sequel and 3 on Steam, as well as Portal 2 (?). If it really is as good as they hype it, might be a Xmas purchase.

Wouldn't mind carrying Portal 1 & 2, and the Borderlands franchise around with me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2021)

It might be good for peeps constantly on the go.

Yo @Deathbringerpt


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2021)

Think about emulation. Can you imagine emulating all sorts of shit on it? Pokemon, LoZ Skyward, Twilight, Wind Waker, Occcorina, Majoras, etc., Metroid Prime Trilogy? All Valve has to do is let the door to Emulators open and this handheld will fly off the shelves.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It might be good for peeps constantly on the go.
> 
> Yo @Deathbringerpt



A Switch ripoff that's not run by a toaster? The timing is perfect. 

Huh.

Lemme see those benchmarks. This might be exactly what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2021)

Also, that scalping cockblock system is hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, that scalping cockblock system is hilarious.


It's necessary. Don't want fuckers with bots buying up all the newest handhelds consoles just to scalp them at higher prices.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2021)

I personally love this.

There's a lot of games I would never play sitting on a desk that I will absolutely play in bed. Every time a Switch port of an indie I like comes out, I celebrate. With this, you're not beholden to Switch ports at all.

The high storage models are pricey as fuck, but at some point in the future, if Valve doesn't discontinue this product, I want one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 15, 2021)

All YAKUZA games on a handheld device !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2021)

All Ratchet and Clank games on the go. On a handheld. Sign me up fam.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 15, 2021)

Impulse said:


> This should interesting if it good I might get one if the review are good
> 
> But
> 
> Please Valve fix the bot issue on Team Fortress 2


I personally enjoy the Localized Files updates. 

Heavy Update when? Eviction Notice doesn't need a goddamn health drain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2021)

So a PC Switch?

So rather then sell their own non-customizable pcs they opted to disguise it in Switch wrapping?

Given the market they're trying to sell to I'm trying to see why a PC gamer would shell out an additional 400 bucks on a second portable PC just to be comfortable.   

As a piece of tech it has my curiousity on how it all comes together though.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2021)

Valve plans to release a portable (and apparently customizeable) gaming rig where you can play all the shit in your library on the go, an undoubtedly good thing if it works... yet all my jaded ass brain keeps on defaulting to is "we inch one step closer to the complete eradication of physical media".

I suppose I'll keep my eye on it. Hopefully it makes more waves than that box thingamajig they released a ways back.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2021)

You'll be able to get Game Pass on the thing too? That's pretty gnarly.


----------



## Karma (Jul 15, 2021)

Does it just run the games on low settings or does it stream the games?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 15, 2021)

Nintendo:  "Ah we don't need to upgrade the Switch.  What are people gonna do?  There's no other portable console we have to worry about."

Valve:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2021)

I can already stream my steam games from my PC to my iphone or ipad. The only issue is the controls. Not sure if I would shell out 400+tax just for that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Valve plans to release a portable (and apparently customizeable) gaming rig where you can play all the shit in your library on the go, an undoubtedly good thing if it works... yet all my jaded ass brain keeps on defaulting to is "we inch one step closer to the complete eradication of physical media".
> 
> I suppose I'll keep my eye on it. Hopefully it makes more waves than that box thingamajig they released a ways back.



I'm just trying to figure out who the target market for this is.

If you've already built a rig yourself then why would you want this? It seems Valve's response is "Steam on the go."

Okay, but for 400 bucks? What? Aren't we at the point where tablets and phones already handle this somewhat?

Like I said it'll at least be interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I personally love this.
> 
> There's a lot of games I would never play sitting on a desk that I will absolutely play in bed. Every time a Switch port of an indie I like comes out, I celebrate. With this, you're not beholden to Switch ports at all.
> 
> The high storage models are pricey as fuck, but at some point in the future, if Valve doesn't discontinue this product, I want one.



I've personally been on the road for the majority of the last 2 and a half months (Back to Portugal for some time) and barely had any time to play anything. Mostly played my 3DS. Considering you can even dock this thing to a TV if you're settled down, this is looking exactly what I'm looking for. I'll wait to see how it performs, tho. And like you said, those prices are.....yeesh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I've personally been on the road for the majority of the last 2 and a half months (Back to Portugal for some time) and barely had any time to play anything. Mostly played my 3DS. Considering you can even dock this thing to a TV if you're settled down, this is looking exactly what I'm looking for. I'll wait to see how it performs, tho. And like you said, those prices are.....yeesh.



Make sure it has an ethernet port cuz I aint playing with you over wifi


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Make sure it has an ethernet port cuz I aint playing with you over wifi



Strong words for someone with a connection somehow worse than my garbage Slav wifi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Strong words for someone with a connection somehow worse than my garbage Slav wifi.



So you admit it *was *Wifi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2021)

Tayimus said:


> Nintendo:  "Ah we don't need to upgrade the Switch.  What are people gonna do?  There's no other portable console we have to worry about."
> 
> Valve:



I guarantee you Nintendo aint worried about this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Jul 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I guarantee you Nintendo aint worried about this.


They should considering itll have more nintendo games than the switch

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm just trying to figure out who the target market for this is.
> 
> If you've already built a rig yourself then why would you want this? It seems Valve's response is "Steam on the go."
> 
> ...


Primarily it's for enthusiasts I'm guessing, which is why it has such limited stock (from what I hear, someone correct me). The people who would shell out cash for this sorta thing are the people that are already knuckle deep into PC stuff. Mods, Roms, knowing what a teraflop is, etc.

As for the phone thing, I dunno as I don't really pay attention to the scene, but I have a really hard time believing that the new iPhone69 can run the Witcher 3 consistently.

I was under the impression that smartphone manufacturers were too busy jamming cameras into the fucking things to worry about anything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2021)

Karma said:


> They should considering itll have more nintendo games than the switch



Switch is still much cheaper and still has the Nintendo first party shit. 

If anything this just further cements the fact that we'll never get Nintendo games on Steam.  




The screen reflection did me in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2021)

_Mm-Mm-Mmmmmmm

Steamed Deck_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> Think about emulation. Can you imagine emulating all sorts of shit on it? Pokemon, LoZ Skyward, Twilight, Wind Waker, Occcorina, Majoras, etc., Metroid Prime Trilogy? All Valve has to do is let the door to Emulators open and this handheld will fly off the shelves.



This is a PC, Valve doesn't have to allow anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Primarily it's for enthusiasts I'm guessing, which is why it has such limited stock (from what I hear, someone correct me). The people who would shell out cash for this sorta thing are the people that are already knuckle deep into PC stuff. Mods, Roms, knowing what a teraflop is, etc.
> 
> As for the phone thing, I dunno as I don't really pay attention to the scene, but I have a really hard time believing that the new iPhone69 can run the Witcher 3 consistently.
> 
> I was under the impression that smartphone manufacturers were too busy jamming cameras into the fucking things to worry about anything else.


I suppose so because that's all Valve really is selling here. A PC primarily for Steam on the go designed to look like something familiar.

I wouldn't say I've constantly been paying a attention but there certainly been a push to basically have a phone or tablet be looked as proper gaming device hence the attachments.  And some of the games look fairly decent. They may not be running Witcher yet but I would just say it's a matter of time given what Valve has just shown.
Definitely felt like a Nintendo parody week. 


Yami Munesanzun said:


> _Mm-Mm-Mmmmmmm
> 
> Steamed Deck_


Phone still superior. All it needs is one hand. Steamed Deck requires two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 16, 2021)

I have a fully functional gaming PC and yet would still consider buying this tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2021)

Same. Honestly, the only real problem I have with it (other than the aforementioned oldhead-tier fears of the digital overtaking) are the joysticks.

I'm not one to bitch about controllers at all, cuz most of the time for me it's as simple as getting used to it, but those things are... _uniquely _place.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 16, 2021)

αshɘs said:


> This is a PC, Valve doesn't have to allow anything.


This is true. But I want to play Metroid Prime games on a new system/console of sorts. It's bullocks Ninty is still fucking around with those games.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2021)

αshɘs said:


>


This will probably be my first consoles since 1996





Karma said:


> Does it just run the games on low settings or does it stream the games?


As power it is probably stronger than a PS4 and it will target 720p 60FPS medium in AAA games.



Shirker said:


> Primarily it's for enthusiasts I'm guessing, which is why it has such limited stock (from what I hear, someone correct me). The people who would shell out cash for this sorta thing are the people that are already knuckle deep into PC stuff. Mods, Roms, knowing what a teraflop is, etc.
> 
> As for the phone thing, I dunno as I don't really pay attention to the scene, but I have a really hard time believing that the new iPhone69 can run the Witcher 3 consistently.
> 
> I was under the impression that smartphone manufacturers were too busy jamming cameras into the fucking things to worry about anything else.


Probably are targeting those like me that will never get a console that I can't resoft it or use mods.

Also those that like me have 1000s of games on Steam and to mod games and emulate other platforms.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 16, 2021)

I imagine it's like holding a heated steel bar after minutes of playing a game.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2021)

JayK said:


> I have a fully functional gaming PC and yet would still consider buying this tbh.



Dude, same. I could see myself playing a certain type of game on this.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2021)

Btw the reservations are up.

Already paid the 4 EUR to reserve a 512GB model.

Q1 2021 shipment, I will decide until then if I want it or not at that time.


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2021)

Puts the switch to shame.

Nintendo still charging you full price for games that came out a year ago. So many other problems on the switch too. :/ But oh well Nintendo lives in it's own little world.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 16, 2021)

I mean if they keep making money hand over fist, then yeah Nintendo won't see any problem because hell, making lots of money isn't a problem, it's the goal.

Now, I'm curious what are the odds of this acutally sticking around or joining the ranks of the Game Gear, Ngage, PSP, Vita.

Doesn't help that it seems Valve has the same habit Google of starting projects and then dropping them simply because they have enough to do so despite the investment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Doesn't help that it seems Valve has the same habit Google of starting projects and then dropping them simply because they have enough to do so despite the investment.



The Steam Box and Steam Controller never took off (A shame for Steam controller, which I feel is a nice alternative for traditional controlers) but the Valve Index was their first real success so it's no surprise they're still trying to pierce the hardware market. If anything, they'll just try harder now.

Index had a killer app going for it (Half Life Alyx was HUGE news) so the Gabe Boy will have a higher hill to climb. At the end of the day, it's just trying to tap into a specific market that Nintendo focused pretty much all alone for a good while no. Sony doesn't care about handheld anymore since it's all about big budget AAA, Microsoft has literally 0 reason for it since they can shove Xbox software into tablets and phones with cloud and Sega is only interested in vintage limited releases.

If it works, they'll keep releasing more versions, if it doesn't, they'll just drop it. They have the convenience of being able to experiment with this shit on account of the tremendous fuckton gorillian dollars they have in their pockets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> Doesn't help that it seems Valve has the same habit Google of starting projects and then dropping them simply because they have enough to do so despite the investment.


This is the long and short.

I always got the impression that they have different goals whenever they come up with stuff like this. That weird box, the controller, the Index... I'm not gonna sit here and say that they don't care about mad returns, because that's why you produce anything, but I always get the feeling that they're simply trying to make some neat shit for a little bit rather than trying to bogard their way into any sort've market.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 16, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This is the long and short.
> 
> I always got the impression that they have different goals whenever they come up with stuff like this. That weird box, the controller, the Index... I'm not gonna sit here and say that they don't care about mad returns, because that's why you produce anything, but I always get the feeling that they're simply trying to make some neat shit for a little bit rather than trying to bogard their way into any sort've market.


They like to inovate things.

All 3 HL games were released when something innovated in the medium

HL1: the first full on story FPS.
HL2: First FPS that used a physics engine.
HL Alyx the First AAA VR game.

3rd time was a charm:


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 16, 2021)

I have also made a reservation.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

I would only play VNs on something like this, and more than half of those titles are not on Steam. So this is a no go for me.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 17, 2021)

It's a glorified laptop, there'll be a way


----------



## OLK (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Switch is still much cheaper and still has the Nintendo first party shit.
> 
> If anything this just further cements the fact that we'll never get Nintendo games on Steam.
> 
> ...


You can emulate Switch games on this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

OLK said:


> You can emulate Switch games on this

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

OLK said:


> You can emulate Switch games on this



But seriously. A huge chunk of Switch owners wont be bothered with emulating. They're a plugnplay crowd. The other chunk will suck Nintendo's cock if Nintendo cucked them in front of their own families. This wont cannibalize Switch sales one bit.

I mean most emulation cats would already have a PC capable of emulating Switch games, and that has not hindered Switch sales. The only difference here is that the Steam Dick is a handheld. How many will start emulating Switch games instead of buying a Switch just cuz there's a handheld PC now?  

These silly claims are only there for clickbait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But seriously. A huge chunk of Switch owners wont be bothered with emulating. They're a plugnplay crowd. The other chunk will suck Nintendo's cock if Nintendo cucked them in front of their own families. This wont cannibalize Switch sales one bit.
> 
> I mean most emulation cats would already have a PC capable of emulating Switch games, and that has not hindered Switch sales. The only difference here is that the Steam Dick is a handheld. How many will start emulating Switch games instead of buying a Switch just cuz there's a handheld PC now?
> 
> These silly claims are only there for clickbait.


I don't care about them. I'm buying it because* I* can emulate Switch games as well as play my modded PC games along with pirating

This will be the perfect emulation machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2021)

αshɘs said:


> This is a PC, Valve doesn't have to allow anything.


that's what Gabe looks like nowadays? holy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2021)

OLK said:


> I don't care about them. I'm buying it because* I* can emulate Switch games as well as play my modded PC games along with pirating
> 
> This will be the perfect emulation machine


The same.

I would never buy a Switch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> I suppose so because that's all Valve really is selling here. A PC primarily for Steam on the go designed to look like something familiar.
> 
> I wouldn't say I've constantly been paying a attention but there certainly been a push to basically have a phone or tablet be looked as proper gaming device hence the attachments.  And some of the games look fairly decent. They may not be running Witcher yet but I would just say it's a matter of time given what Valve has just shown.
> 
> ...



What if they add a fleshlight into the bottom of the deck?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But seriously. A huge chunk of Switch owners wont be bothered with emulating. They're a plugnplay crowd. The other chunk will suck Nintendo's cock if Nintendo cucked them in front of their own families. This wont cannibalize Switch sales one bit.
> 
> I mean most emulation cats would already have a PC capable of emulating Switch games, and that has not hindered Switch sales. The only difference here is that the Steam Dick is a handheld. How many will start emulating Switch games instead of buying a Switch just cuz there's a handheld PC now?
> 
> These silly claims are only there for clickbait.


I will for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

OLK said:


> I don't care about them. I'm buying it because* I* can emulate Switch games as well as play my modded PC games along with pirating
> 
> This will be the perfect emulation machine



My point is people who emulate Switch games, can and do on their PCs. Not sure how smoothly all games run tho. 

Starting to emulate Switch shit just cuz steam released a handheld PC seems like you're just sticking it to Nintendo. 

Which hey, more power to ya. 

But how many people like that are there?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> What if they add a fleshlight into the bottom of the deck?


Then fuck it. It is clearly superior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My point is people who emulate Switch games, can and do on their PCs. Not sure how smoothly all games run tho.
> 
> Starting to emulate Switch shit just cuz steam released a handheld PC seems like you're just sticking it to Nintendo.
> 
> ...


I imagine that's an even smaller market.

But I mean that's what this. Valve isn't hiding it. They are selling you a PC that is merely portable. A PCP if you will. That comes with Steam installed. That is all they're selling.

The Steam costumer base is huge, I understand that much but again, the literal million dollar question is how much out of that customer base is willing to spend close to 400-600 bucks on something they already have merely because it's portable?

This isn't going to touch Nintendo's market because it comprises of the diehards and the casual player that just likes to just immediately plug and play. Then again, I don't think that's Valve's goal with this. Their target is their Steam base and they are hinging their bets on whether they'd be willing to buy a second PC but from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 17, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> that's what Gabe looks like nowadays? holy shit



This is what peak male performance looks like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Jul 17, 2021)

Gabe turning into Jesus


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 17, 2021)

JayK said:


> Gabe turning into Jesus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Gabe is a very huggable son of a bitch ngl.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 17, 2021)

Gabe straight up made the PC2 the consoletards meme about. We don't deserve him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2021)

This is gonna flop for sure 

But kudos to Gabe shitting on the Switch lmao


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Gabe straight up made the PC2 the consoletards meme about. We don't deserve him.


If he did this all to make a meme real? Then mad respect.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 17, 2021)

ShadowReij said:


> If he did this all to make a meme real? Then mad respect.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It's a glorified laptop, there'll be a way


I love VNs, but paying this much for a VN exclusive console(at least in my case) is not something that I think is worth it.

Maybe it'll be a good investment once I am making more money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't think it's gonna flop. But it won't eat switch sales.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2021)

Karma said:


> Does it just run the games on low settings or does it stream the games?



It runs them natively on whatever settings you choose. I imagine some will crank up games all to the max with RT to push this thing. Looking forward to Digital Foundry hands-on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Gabe straight up made the PC2 the consoletards meme about. We don't deserve him.



Actually, Gabe made this for himself since he moved to New Zealand and he doesn't want to roll around the hobbit hills with his gaming rig.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Altace (Jul 18, 2021)

I doubt this can run games at their best and at 300+ fps like most pc gamers's pcs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2021)

Altace said:


> I doubt this can run games at their best and at 300+ fps like most pc gamers's pcs.



Most?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2021)

I bet I can run Counter-Strike Source on that thing at 400+ FPS

But then again

>Counter-Strike Source
>demanding


----------



## JayK (Jul 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Most?


Are you telling me you are not running all your games on 8k with 500+ FPS and chadmax settings?

Why even live at that point?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 18, 2021)

Realistically, I want the Dot Hack 4 part series to be played on this. As well as FF 13-1/2/3 as well. JKust playing the former series would be an amazing thing for me.

I would love to play FF 12 TZA on the Steam Deck but getting the seirenget bow would be a nitemare, unless someone can hack it into the steam version...


----------



## Fang (Jul 18, 2021)

JayK said:


> Are you telling me you are not running all your games on 8k with 500+ FPS and chadmax settings?
> 
> Why even live at that point?


Memes aside 1440p @ 144hz is the true chad setting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altace (Jul 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Most?


And here I thought the Chad PC gamers made things like that the norm


----------



## ShoSho (Jul 18, 2021)

Altace said:


> And here I thought the Chad PC gamers made things like that the norm


I'd like to think C(h)adians don't always find 'STC' from 'Dark Age of Technology'

Nevertheless, this 'Deck' is blessing from Adeptus Mechanicus /jk


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

Valve Index: This is going to be the Virtual Boy killer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Valve Index: This is going to be the Virtual Boy killer.


Is that the little head thing? I forgot that even existed. 

It really feels like a lot of people who use PC games over estimate the free time and effort that someone wants to put into emulation and playing their games. I wanted to play Paper Mario Thousand Year door and decided to emulate it, but there's something wrong with the emulation for that game and it sucks. So my next step was...buying the game for $80. I was over it. That's the extend of my patience for that. 

I don't want to switch OSs, fuck with settings, change out any components, or anything of the sort. Maybe people have fun with those projects, but a lot of us have a job, or kids, a family, we have to drive places and waste a lot of our time doing shit we don't want to do. For me to have to fuck with something like that in a bid to play games isn't going to happen. What I do want to do with my time is play video games (most of the games I want to play happen to be on the PS5 and Switch, two things already here in the house and the one or two that are not work on Macs).

We did the Raspberry Pi thing for a bit, it overheated playing Super Metroid...a game my fucking Mouse could run. I do have a Vita that's modded, but that's like five second job on something I already have. This thing will sell well...because scalpers will buy it and put them on eBay, but I don't think it will have the wide appeal into the market that the Switch. If the market was headed that way Microsoft and Sony would have gone that route this gen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

I feel that emulation is so ridiculously user friendly nowadays, any tech illiterate shmuck can use it with little hassle, unless the actual emulation hasn't been pulled properly for specific games, which is very much a thing. There's a shit ton of work put into emulation (which puts the entire industry to fucking shame in terms of options/game preservation) but there's only so many people working on it. Although I understand that it can be pretty intimidating when you're starting from scratch.

And I disagree that Microsoft or Sony would go that way even if there's clearly a market for handheld, for reasons I already wrote in this thread. Handheld is completely pointless for Microsoft's endgame (They want to put Xbox software in tablets and phones) and Sony isn't gonna touch handheld after Vita's failure. They found their breadwinner, everything else is white noise for them.

But I agree that this won't be much more than a niche thing. Although I'm pretty sure it'll be successful in that bubble


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel that emulation is so ridiculously user friendly nowadays, any tech illiterate shmuck can use it with little hassle, unless the actual emilation hasn't been pulled properly for specific games, which is very much a thing. There's a shit ton of work put into emulation (which puts the entire industry to fucking shame in terms of options/game preservation) but there's only so many people working on it. Although I understand that it can be pretty intimidating when you're starting from scratch.
> 
> And I disagree that Micrsofot or Sony would go that way even if there's clearely a market for handheld, for reasons I already wrote in this thread. Handheld is completely pointless for Microsoft's endgame and Sony isn't gonna touch handheld after Vita's failure. They found their breadwinner, everything else is white noise for them.
> 
> But I agree that this won't be much more than a niche thing. Although I'm pretty sure it'll be successful in that bubble


Sony keeps doing half assed attempts at handheld. They're too scared to develop IPs for it and when they do they scramble to move the game to console. They could have leaned on the streaming thing if it wasn't just like a WiiU. 

And the average person is way stupider than you think. Work at a call center for any place that has a website and you will get people who are all ages calling in for help with things that are clearly spelled out.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2021)

Homies keep on pissin' on Vita's grave, man.

It's been through enough!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Homies keep on pissin' on Vita's grave, man.
> 
> It's been through enough!


I own a Vita and use it pretty often to play...Fire Emblem Sacred Stones.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 19, 2021)

isnt steam last console failed miserably? laging fps and stuff? idk why make new one smaller and handheld will be better result than last one tbh


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Valve Index: This is going to be the Virtual Boy killer.



Should......should anyone tell Gabe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2021)

To be fair, PSP was pretty amazing. Way better library than the Vita.

You can't kill Nintendo though cause of their first party stuff buuuuut Sony used to be the place to get all the weird, cool, new japanese rpgs and other stuff lile Phantasy Star.

Then they decided they didn't want to make any games for the Vita and are like durrrr why it no compete?

They fell into that trap of we won't make games for it cause nobody wants it but nobody wants it cause there's no games.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> To be fair, PSP was pretty amazing. Way better library than the Vita.
> 
> You can't kill Nintendo though cause of their first party stuff buuuuut Sony used to be the place to get all the weird, cool, new japanese rpgs and other stuff lile Phantasy Star.
> 
> ...


I still have 2 psp's with emulators in them (One needs a new battery). Love playing old ps1 games on them and have the SPyro Trilogy, Digimon World Trilogy and others on them. Sony seemingly gave up on the Vita, I guess thinking they could still compete with Ninty with just consoles.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2021)

Utopia Realm said:


> I still have 2 psp's with emulators in them (One needs a new battery). Love playing old ps1 games on them and have the SPyro Trilogy, Digimon World Trilogy and others on them. Sony seemingly gave up on the Vita, I guess thinking they could still compete with Ninty with just consoles.



I mean in the end it just means the weird stuff goes on PC. 

Hopefully Epic Games will go away soon too. For me any game exclusively on that platform doesn't exist.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2021)

If I do get the Steam deck, it would be for putting all my psp stuff on it (Megaman games, Wild Arms, etc. on it.The only big games I would consider would prolly be either Borderlands franchise or Final fantasy games. 

No MCC us touching this considering the amount of gb space that collection takes up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I mean in the end it just means the weird stuff goes on PC.
> 
> Hopefully Epic Games will go away soon too. For me any game exclusively on that platform doesn't exist.


Epic Games seems to be doing great.


----------



## Karma (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Epic Games seems to be doing great.


Their store is bleeding money


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

Karma said:


> Their store is bleeding money



But they'll push it, dump as much money on it as they can, while buying shitty exclusivity deals like they're selling console hardware for as long as they need to actually start turning a profit in 5 years or something. And secondary stuff, like the most basic of store features rolled out on a several year long pipeline.

God damn, I hate Epic.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


You joke but this is literally the primary reason why I want a deck.

All them games that never gave in to switch port begging? They mine now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2021)

Naruto said:


> You joke but this is literally the primary reason why I want a deck.
> 
> All them games that never gave in to switch port begging? They mine now.




This is kinda interesting tho.

Now MHS2 is on another handheld. I think Nintendo might tweak their exclusive deals from now on.

So I'm guessing no SMTV on steam. Ever. 

This is the only way the Steam Deck will impact Switch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Naruto said:


> You joke but this is literally the primary reason why I want a deck.
> 
> All them games that never gave in to switch port begging? They mine now.


Or just get a PS Vita on the cheap. Like if you're wanting old games like that which take zero power to run why spend $400? 

A Vita is probably the most hassle free mod since the Wii.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Or just get a PS Vita on the cheap. Like if you're wanting old games like that which take zero power to run why spend $400?
> 
> A Vita is probably the most hassle free mod since the Wii.


I...have a Vita.

It doesn't have everything. PC does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Jul 19, 2021)

I feel like CTK took the FF3 example a little literally. I have actual aftermarket handheld devices dedicated to games you can emulate, that's not the point.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But they'll push it, dump as much money on it as they can, while buying shitty exclusivity deals like they're selling console hardware for as long as they need to actually start turning a profit in 5 years or something. And secondary stuff, like the most basic of store features rolled out on a several year long pipeline.
> 
> God damn, I hate Epic.



Yeah fuck those pricks.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I feel like CTK took the FF3 example a little literally. I have actual aftermarket handheld devices dedicated to games you can emulate, that's not the point.



Wait you got a Soujagameboy? 

I'm sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I'm guessing no SMTV on steam. Ever.



Heh, we don't really know what Atlus can or can't do with V. They're more PC centric these days after Sega bought them. SMT3 being released on Steam is still fucking surreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, we don't really know what Atlus can or can't do with V. They're more PC centric these days after Sega bought them. SMT3 being released on Steam is still fucking surreal.



If they're gonna port V like they "remastered" Nocturne, then they might as well keep it on the Nintendo SlideshowStation.


----------



## ShoSho (Jul 19, 2021)

>Epic bleeding money

It can happen to Deck too!

My dark thoughts want this Deck to flop in the floppest way so I can get it for $5 down the line.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 19, 2021)

ShoSho said:


> >Epic bleeding money
> 
> It can happen to Deck too!
> 
> My dark thoughts want this Deck to flop in the floppest way so I can get it for $5 down the line.


If it flops, I dunno how I feel about it that way. But a very cheap SteamDeck wouldn't be bad.


----------



## OLK (Jul 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My point is people who emulate Switch games, can and do on their PCs.


I can't do that on the toilet



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Starting to emulate Switch shit just cuz steam released a handheld PC seems like you're just sticking it to Nintendo.


No, it's because I can emulate Switch PLUS other consoles, along with having all my Steam games, and modded games, on the go
You guys are looking way too deep into this when the simple answer is this is an affordable PC handheld, when all other PC handhelds start near 1k


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2021)

OLK said:


> I can't do that on the toilet



Do you guys have hemorrhoids?  



OLK said:


> No, it's because I can emulate Switch PLUS other consoles, along with having all my Steam games, and modded games, on the go
> You guys are looking way too deep into this when the simple answer is this is an affordable PC handheld, when all other PC handhelds start near 1k



I get ya. My point is that a PC handheld wont eat Switch sales. Emulation handhelds were a thing way before the Switch. It's its own market.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 20, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do you guys have hemorrhoids?


I actually have Ulcerative Colitis, so comes with the territory
In between the toilet and my monthly 4 hour long infusions, the steam deck will be perfect

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2021)

OLK said:


> I actually have Ulcerative Colitis, so comes with the territory
> In between the toilet and my monthly 4 hour long infusions, the steam deck will be perfect



Steam (Poop) Deck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2021)

OLK said:


> I actually have Ulcerative Colitis, so comes with the territory
> In between the toilet and my monthly 4 hour long infusions, the steam deck will be perfect



Fuck man. I'm sorry. Hope you get better soon.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 20, 2021)

Well, I hope you get a Steam Deck and can emulate all the games you every want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 21, 2021)

Also an ex-valve dev chimed in on Era regarding this being a step towards a Valve manufactured home console like PC:




> Don’t gotta book it, it’s what they (at the time we) were working on, before it became the Deck. The targeted price point was higher and the idea was to offer installment plans a-la mobile carriers, since the spec range was meant to properly support VR on the Index.
> 
> Unsure if it was totally scrapped for the Deck or is still on the backburner, but my guess is scrapped as it was originally meant to release 1-2 years ago alongside Alyx and some other VR projects that also likely got shelved or rebooted when they changed the direction from home console to portable.
> 
> Valve is constantly changing directions without ever letting work see the light of day, so my guess is Index and Alyx didn’t show the performance they expected and solidified their decision to pivot to portable.





> The idea was basically the Deck, but more powerful, supporting VR, in home console form. Hard for me to say when they changed directions as I haven’t kept up with the company or colleagues since my departure.





> Yah but to be clear, when that was the product, nothing regarding plans for the Deck existed in any form. It’s likely the Switch’s success and lagging adoption of VR that precipitated the shift (if I had to guess, knowing how Valve operates).



He's speculating that Valve pivoted due to the Switch success and lagging VR adoption, but there's also a chance that the Quest's success influenced them. If they still believe in VR their next hardware will probably be standalone/untethered.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2021)

stretch to call it a deep dive though


----------



## Xebec (Jul 22, 2021)

lol what a piece of shit can't even run 1080p handheld


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 23, 2021)

OLK said:


> I actually have Ulcerative Colitis, so comes with the territory
> In between the toilet and my monthly 4 hour long infusions, the steam deck will be perfect



Booty Gang rise up.

I ain't got what you got but I got some weird stuff going on that runs in my family.

Shit...I'm on the pot right now.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2021)

Valve dev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OLK (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah, what will this battery life be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2021)

αshɘs said:


> Valve dev



Peasantry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xebec (Jul 25, 2021)

does this mean pc elitists will stop bitching abut the switch now?

Reactions: Optimistic 3 | Old 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 25, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Shit...I'm on the pot right now.


I mean, what else are you gonna do with your time while on the john?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altace (Jul 25, 2021)

Jerk it to some big titty goth girls on your iPhone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 25, 2021)

Altace said:


> Jerk it to some big titty goth girls on your iPhone.


Nothing wrong with this. If its femdom then its even better.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 25, 2021)

Altace said:


> Jerk it to some big titty goth girls on your iPhone.


...I immediately thought of the Goth IHOP meme...


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 28, 2021)

haven't watched it yet, but bulletpoints from era:

- came about from internal conversations about contributing to pc gaming (such as the Index/Alyx and VR)
- felt that gamers felt like there wasn't a good mobile gaming device
- success based on perception from press/gamers/partners as it's part of a long-term strategy to push gaming forward
- that said, he expects to "sell a ton"
- other names considered: Steam Buddy, Steam Pal, Steam Ugly Baby
- openness of PC ecosystem is the "superpower" they benefit from. Access to different stores/software/accessories are features.
- "great performance on your entire Steam library" a must, and the first and most fundamental aspect
- Nintendo - having sold 85m Switch consoles - obviously made the right choice for the audience they were targeting, hopes that Valve will be proved right in the decisions they made to target their specific audience
- doesn't want to criticise the Switch
- "If you're a gamer and you pick up a Switch and you pick up (a Steam Deck), you're gonna know which one is right for you. And you're gonna know it in 10 seconds."
- may end up going through retailers eventually, but for now, it's easier to operate through Steam based on what they know of their production capabilities as well as the ability to let consumers know when their Steam Deck will arrive
- Alyx was hugely successful in helping figure out what they do next in moving VR forward
- had a positive impact on VR adoption
- gave confidence in developing the Deck
- "we got some GOOOD thumbsticks on the Deck"
- Spoilers for HL:Alyx ending (which I haven't finished so here ends this transcript!)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Simon (Jul 29, 2021)

Late to the discussion but I'm so weirded out by this thing.

I too don't know who the intended market for this thing is supposed to be, considering the whole point of wanting to build a PC for gaming is to get the absolute best possible performance, to play games in the best way possible. So the idea of playing a game like Jedi Fallen Order or Doom Eternal at 900p/30fps seems counterintuitive.

Plus the support and longevity of this is the most concerning aspect. It's running AAA games now, but what about the next few years as these games get increasingly more hardware demanding? Obviously, the SteamDick will be an indie machine and possibly emulation, but for more taxing bigger games? I highly doubt it.

I think this is cool, I'd love to have one specifically for indie games that have yet to be released on Switch, but I'll wait for the inevitable silent flop and price drop.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2021)

Why would you even play fps games on a mobile device? Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2021)

Simon said:


> Plus the support and longevity of this is the most concerning aspect. It's running AAA games now, but what about the next few years as these games get increasingly more hardware demanding? Obviously, the SteamDick will be an indie machine and possibly emulation, but for more taxing bigger games? I highly doubt it.



They already confirmed they would release different, more powerful versions down the line if this shit sticks. It would make no sense to keep the same hardware if they want this to be a viable option at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

OLK said:


> Yeah, what will this battery life be


If you seriously expect a handheld with these kind of specs to have a long battery life you're being incredibly unrealistic, lol


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Why would you even play fps games on a mobile device? Lmao


Sometimes I need to play cs:go while I take a fat piss, don't judge


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 1, 2021)

Can't let the terrorist win just because you're on the can.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)

>CSGO on Wifi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 2, 2021)

Simon said:


> Late to the discussion but I'm so weirded out by this thing.
> 
> I too don't know who the intended market for this thing is supposed to be, considering the whole point of wanting to build a PC for gaming is to get the absolute best possible performance, to play games in the best way possible. So the idea of playing a game like Jedi Fallen Order or Doom Eternal at 900p/30fps seems counterintuitive.
> 
> ...


People who wanna play pc games on the go or while lying in bed. Theres a pretty huge handheld market. I currently sometimes use steam remote play or whatever it's called to play steam games on my iPad, but not having to do that would be sweet.
Brings some great news for Linux gaming on steam with Proton, so I think that's a plus regardless.


----------



## Avairto (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2021)

more hands-ons:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Udell (Aug 7, 2021)

I want to be a PC gamer so bad but I just can't afford it right now. This seems more reasonable, will it be able to play all the PC games that I cannot get on console? If so this is a must buy for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2021)

I swear is Linus the only reviewer in that room to bring the entire arsenal of accesories to test every conceivable aspect and feture of the Deck in his alloted time ? good lord, he's a real one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> I swear is Linus the only reviewer in that room to bring the entire arsenal of accesories to test every conceivable aspect and feture of the Deck in his alloted time ? good lord, he's a real one


And his best video is still the one where he reviewed a toy firetruck


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2021)

That...is a really good ad.  No frills, no bullshit.  Just Straightforward information.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2021)

Valve made an official twitter account for the Deck and have been sharing videos


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 18, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2021)

Steam Deck Verified is a GOOD fuckin' idea.

This is it lads, this is the valve console that's gonna make it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh yeah, that's pretty dope.
So simple too. Imagine... giving people easily digestible information. What year is it?

Cool logo, too. Not that it matters I guess, but when did they finalize that?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2021)

It's going to be a big undertaking though. Steam has, what, 10k games? Going to be a lots of contractor work.



Shirker said:


> Cool logo, too. Not that it matters I guess, but when did they finalize that?


The animated one? Very recently when they opened that twitter account.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Steam Deck Verified is a GOOD fuckin' idea.
> 
> This is it lads, this is the valve console that's gonna make it.


Well they said it will be done.



αshɘs said:


> It's going to be a big undertaking though. Steam has, what, 10k games? Going to be a lots of contractor work.


10k ... neah probably is close to 50k if not more.

2 years ago it was over 30k.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 2, 2021)

Valve will be doing a virtual dev conference


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2021)

αshɘs said:


>



This is the kind of shit that elevates Valve from plenty of publishers out there. Perfectly digested information that sets up realistic expectations.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2021)

But are they updating TF2 and undoing the massive disservice to the Heavy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Impulse (Nov 2, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> But are they updating TF2 and undoing the massive disservice to the Heavy?


TF2 has had no update for over 1400 days 


Please Valve


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 2, 2021)

Seriously

Eviction Notice: -60% damage AND Health Drain


I dont even...And I liked that one, it was fun. Now I cant even fucking use it.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2021)

I want a deck so badly, but I also really wanna see what real world reviews are like in the first few months. Build quality, how does it hold up after a while with extended use, how much does it heat up, what are real battery consumption metrics like for demanding games, how solid is the performance on demanding games, etc.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2021)

Valve just sent out emails that the launch will be delayed by 2 months. So Deck starts shipping February.



> The launch of Steam Deck will be delayed by two months. We're sorry about this—we did our best to work around the global supply chain issues, but due to material shortages, components aren't reaching our manufacturing facilities in time for us to meet our initial launch dates.
> 
> 
> Based on our updated build estimates, Steam Deck will start shipping February 2022. This will be the new start date of the reservation queue—you will keep your place in line but dates will shift back accordingly. Reservation date estimates will be updated shortly after this announcement.
> ...



edit:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 10, 2021)

αshɘs said:


> Valve just sent out emails that the launch will be delayed by 2 months. So Deck starts shipping February.
> 
> 
> 
> edit:


It is what it is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is the kind of shit that elevates Valve from plenty of publishers out there. Perfectly digested information that sets up realistic expectations.


Does Valve plan to publish anymore of the games people have been asking for

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Impulse (Jan 26, 2022)

Noticed that Half life beta is getting updated to be more controller friendly 

Playing Half life 2 will be interesting on Steam Deck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2022)

I thought this came out already


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2022)

That's a big boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2022)

Forgot to post the previews




also


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2022)

reviews:





Valve's free demo for the Deck


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 26, 2022)

i heard about this.

sounds cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2022)

Valve about to optimize ED for Deck before FromSoft does PC.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2022)

Wait is this out?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 11, 2022)

Has anyone gotten their deck yet?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> Has anyone gotten their deck yet?


.../snort

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> .../snort


Nice! How is it?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 11, 2022)

Gotta save up and then I'll preorder when its time. Turning mine into a hbu for Switch, PS1/2/3 games and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2022)

Remind me again but isn't this just Valve's answer to the Nvidia Shield?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> Nice! How is it?


No no. Just..

No,nothing. Nevermind


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 11, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> No no. Just..
> 
> No,nothing. Nevermind


I hope its not an innuendo to what you thought i said.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> I hope its not an innuendo to what you thought i said.


No, of course not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 19, 2022)

My first 30min impressions of the steam deck are:

1: Despite its appearance and size, it fells lighter than it looks. If you had the old vita, you know how solid it felt. The deck also feels solid, but it also feels light.

2: L4D2 works (its verified, so why wouldn't it?) but the pause button worked once, but after something happened during controller configuration, I can't seem to get it to work again.

3: Digimon cyber sleuth works. I saw some people on reddit saying they couldn't get it to work, but it does just fine for me on the most recent update.

4: Crysis 2 Maximum doesn't work for me at all. I saw some say to use proton ge (i think it was called) but I would have to figure out where to find it.

5: Currently just trying to get used to it and see how some things work and which of my games it can play.

Edit:

4: After installing Proton GE, Crysis 2 works.

5: P5S works also with Proton GE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Update:


I’m currently in offline mode playing P5S. Two things to note.
1: it still works wonderfully in offline mode. I’ve gotten past the intro cutscene and have just seen at the police station where he laughs, but so far, it seems to playing it well. The audio is also there and working too.
2: the anti glare works well too (I think) I’m not used to anti glare, so I don’t know much about it.

Update2: in a cutscene, the voices don’t work, but they work outside of the cutscene. So keep those subtitles locked and loaded. 

pics are below, since I hate Imgur.


----------



## OLK (Jul 20, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> P5S


THINK TWICE
Before you pounce


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 20, 2022)

OLK said:


> THINK TWICE
> Before you pounce


It’s still not that bad. It’s just the animated cutscenes have no voice. They still have music though, odd.

or is that not what you meant?


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Fate/ Extella Link works really well too.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Aug 5, 2022)

Dudes dudes dudes! Unlimited Power! Able to take my digimon tamers (the best series, dont @ me) wherever I go. 'Tis a beautiful thing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 7, 2022)

just got one, friends who had it said was a long wait n shit until they're available. was expecting months of waiting on reserve until i get a notification to complete the purchase

reserved on monday and by thursday i was unpacking it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Oct 9, 2022)

It's so big

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2022)

>yuzu just comes right up under application discovery 
I guess I will try Pokemon Scarlet after all

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> >yuzu just comes right up under application discovery
> I guess I will try Pokemon Scarlet after all


Have you downloaded proton Ge yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> Have you downloaded proton Ge yet?


First thing I did because of how much is listed as "unsupported."
Works like a charm. 
Got Retroarch and Yuzu already, and technically RPCS3 because I want to play DeS on it but I have to configure that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> First thing I did because of how much is listed as "unsupported."
> Works like a charm.
> Got Retroarch and Yuzu already, and technically RPCS3 because I want to play DeS on it but I have to configure that.


From my exp with rpcs3, its best to download it from the actual website instead of the flatpack. Then play it from the desktop mode instead on game mode. It works best for me even though some games wont play...like bad company 1.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> From my exp with rpcs3, its best to download it from the actual website instead of the flatpack. Then play it from the desktop mode instead on game mode. It works best for me even though some games wont play...like bad company 1.


I'll have to give it a whirl.
Right now I've just been using games 'as intended' on Steam and fiddling with Retroarch mostly. Next I'm probably going to try to get mods working for New Vegas (or try to install FROST for Fallout 4) because I've really wanted to do that for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 10, 2022)

Buskuv said:


> I'll have to give it a whirl.
> Right now I've just been using games 'as intended' on Steam and fiddling with Retroarch mostly. Next I'm probably going to try to get mods working for New Vegas (or try to install FROST for Fallout 4) because I've really wanted to do that for awhile.


Nice! Let me know how you get your mods working. I've been thinking about using certain games with them, but dont know if nexus mods would work on the deck.


----------



## OLK (Oct 10, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> Nice! Let me know how you get your mods working. I've been thinking about using certain games with them, but dont know if nexus mods would work on the deck.


They do, but it's complicated to set up if you didn't install windows on your deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 10, 2022)

OLK said:


> They do, but it's complicated to set up if you didn't install windows on your deck


 When you said a lot of work, you weren't joking at all! Thats alot of work to do for Nexus.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2022)

anyone from hk got a steamdeck?


----------



## Sequester (Oct 11, 2022)

been playing new vegas on steam deck (which plays nicely) n i notice when i put it to sleep mode it turns back on by itself

so far only happened with new vegas


----------



## OLK (Oct 11, 2022)

Sequester said:


> been playing new vegas on steam deck (which plays nicely) n i notice when i put it to sleep mode it turns back on by itself
> 
> so far only happened with new vegas


New Vegas making sure it gives you the NV experience no matter what you play it on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2022)

OLK said:


> New Vegas making sure it gives you the NV experience no matter what you play it on

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 24, 2022)

OLK said:


> They do, but it's complicated to set up if you didn't install windows on your deck


So out of curiosity, if I were to download windows, in your opinion, would it be worth it over using steam os.

The reason I ask is because I want to use it mostly for obviously steam games, but also I want to know if rpcs3 would work better on windows than steam os. I could probably research it (which I will probably do after this post), I want to use Nox, which I can’t do on Linux unless there is another application to do so.  But mostly, steam games that don’t work as well on steam vs windows and Nox.

Thanks.

edit: I’m now looking at booting from a usb ssd if possible.


----------



## OLK (Oct 24, 2022)

kingjr9000 said:


> So out of curiosity, if I were to download windows, in your opinion, would it be worth it over using steam os.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I want to use it mostly for obviously steam games, but also I want to know if rpcs3 would work better on windows than steam os. I could probably research it (which I will probably do after this post), I want to use Nox, which I can’t do on Linux unless there is another application to do so.  But mostly, steam games that don’t work as well on steam vs windows and Nox.
> 
> ...


I have no clue. There are conflicting reports on both sides

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 25, 2022)

This is an invite to the Steam Deck discord, there's a Windows channel within it. That is where you will find direct access to the people writing this:


It should clear up all your "windows on deck" questions.

The VERY reductive summary of using windows on steamdeck is as follows:

-No updated fan curve (no fan drivers at all for windows).

^New fan curve is actually horrible and you shouldn't use it anyway so this only matters if you'd rather have a quiet toaster than a machine with actual active cooling.

-WAY more upfront fiddling if you want to achieve a consolized experienced.

-Power Control Panel v2, Riva Tuner, Lossless Scaling, RyzenAdj, CRU and SWICD just to achieve what SteamOS does very elegantly with Steam Input and Gamescope.

-Idle power usage is 2W on average before you launch a game, iirc Steam OS mode is more efficient.

+FULL COMPATIBILITY WITH EVERY GAME

+Better performance per W and in general (very few edge cases where DXVK/Wine/Proton outdoes native renderer, and usually not by much).

+Shader cache doesn't take up nearly as much space on windows even when fully built, as legacy APIs and DX don't rely on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

